# Pet peeves on acnl



## Mercedes (May 9, 2014)

Ok. Well..I have been storing this anger up for awhile now...<_< and..here's what peeves me the most

1. Oh my God...why is Bob "awesome"? He is just a purple cat. That's it. Nothing out of the box.

2. Jeabette this abomination, who in the right mind..would create this? Just what the F were they on?

3. Non time travelers. Most think they are Soooo much better than us Time travels. Some won't even play with us time travelers.

4. People who value the "economy" of the game. Ok..I mean the people that hate on duping and hacking. It is there choice to play the game this way. And personally, I think they could help other players. I mean especially people who lost there game, or someone stole from them. And, just think of the other possibilities. I mean they just sell AR's in game stop. And are licensed, by Datle. So it must not be that bad..

5. Not having a choice of skin color.
I am white, but frankly I find this to be quite raseist, lots of other skin colors play this game. And I am sure some feel like they..well..are not..welcome..? 
One of my dearest friends is African American, and feels quite discriminated because of this. 

These are my OPINIONS these are not facts. Please state yours, and wether or not you agree with me.

DO NOT TURN THIS IN TO A HATE THREAD!!!​


----------



## Carlee (May 9, 2014)

Did you make your text that color on purpose because I can't read any of your post
Edit nvm you changed it


----------



## Chibiusa (May 9, 2014)

Bob is... purple, though?


----------



## Boidoh (May 9, 2014)

I don't understand the Bob fad either.


----------



## Mercedes (May 9, 2014)

Chibiusa said:


> Bob is... purple, though?



..pretty sure bobs pink. But okey

- - - Post Merge - - -



Boidoh said:


> I don't understand the Bob fad either.



;-; what happened to marshal


----------



## tylarlar (May 9, 2014)

Even though you can tan to your desired color, I still kind of agree with the skin color one haha.


----------



## Mercedes (May 9, 2014)

tylarlar said:


> Even though you can tan to your desired color, I still kind of agree with the skin color one haha.



Yes. The tan does not stay that long anyways..


----------



## FancyThat (May 9, 2014)

Can't think of anything except the skin colour limitation, it would be nice to have the option.


----------



## Chibiusa (May 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> ..pretty sure bobs pink. But okey
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Spoiler












..That's pink to you?


----------



## Mercedes (May 9, 2014)

FancyThat said:


> Can't think of anything except the skin colour limitation, it would be nice to have the option.



Yes, it really would. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chibiusa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In new leaf he does not in the older


----------



## poliwag0 (May 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> 1. Oh my God...why is Bob "awesome"? He is just a purple cat. That's it. Nothing out of the box.​





Luckypinch said:


> DO NOT TURN THIS IN TO A HATE THREAD!!!​



You can't insult Bob and then say it's not a hate thread. -_- 
Incoming Bob followers in ~2 minutes.


----------



## Mercedes (May 9, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> You can't insult Bob and then say it's not a hate thread. -_-
> Incoming Bob followers in ~2 minutes.



He's just so ugh. Why does it matter? It's my opeion -_________-


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> He's just so ugh. Why does it matter? It's my opeion -_________-



Yes, yes it is and your entitled to it so I hope no ones starts a fight


----------



## Mercedes (May 9, 2014)

Elliek said:


> Yes, yes it is and your entitled to it so I hope no ones starts a fight



My point  see? I just find my lord Bob silly..


----------



## Chibiusa (May 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Yes, it really would.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...





Spoiler











Still pretty purple to me...


----------



## Mercedes (May 9, 2014)

Chibiusa said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's like a half pink half purple thing. So he's purple! :/ yay...it's my mistake. Sorry


----------



## Javocado (May 9, 2014)

Bob's just the best villager ever and people are beginning to see it.
You just gotta Boblieve.
btw totally not pink aside from his ears and OG shirt


----------



## Mercedes (May 9, 2014)

Pietro's the best villgear ever. <3 I just..*sigh* it's dumb..starting a fake religion over a bunch of pixels.. But it's just a fad it will die out soon. Plus marshal is like the "best of the best." So it's going to take a lot of teir jumping.


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 9, 2014)

Merengue is top now isn't she? And bobs going up through tier 2


----------



## SirFluffsALot (May 9, 2014)

My biggest pet peeve is when you invite someone in your town and they accidentally trample a flower. Once, I had someone trample nearly three; I hate this regardless of whether it was carelessness or completely unintentional, but am too polite to call the people out on it. :I

(ohlookapostnotmentioningbob)


----------



## Mercedes (May 9, 2014)

SirFluffsALot said:


> My biggest pet peeve is when you invite someone in your town and they accidentally trample a flower. Once, I had someone trample nearly three; I hate this regardless of whether it was carelessness or completely unintentional, but am too polite to call the people out on it. :I
> 
> (ohlookapostnotmentioningbob)



When ever I do that, I replace the flower,  I feel horrible and I always apologize.


----------



## Javocado (May 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Pietro's the best villgear ever. <3 I just..*sigh* it's dumb..starting a fake religion over a bunch of pixels.. But it's just a fad it will die out soon. Plus marshal is like the "best of the best." So it's going to take a lot of teir jumping.



It's not gonna die, I'll be the last one standing. I'm gonna preach the word of Bob until the time comes when I leave these forums.
I'll never stop Boblieving.


----------



## Esper (May 9, 2014)

Javocado said:


> It's not gonna die, I'll be the last one standing. I'm gonna preach the word of Bob until the time comes when I leave these forums.
> I'll never stop Boblieving.


words of wisdom♥

 - - - Post Merge - - -

but seriously, people arent _actually_ getting upset over the bob thing, are they...?


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 9, 2014)

Esper said:


> words of wisdom♥
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but seriously, people arent _actually_ getting upset over the bob thing, are they...?



yes, actually, people are. its being taken way too far by some members andddd yeah.

anyway. gonna second the ability to change skincolor thing. i have too many 'peeves' about this game to list, but this thread seems to focus more on the community anyway


----------



## Esper (May 9, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> yes, actually, people are. its being taken way too far by some members andddd yeah.



but it's just a joke...idk i just dont seem how people can be _legitimately_ bothered by it, and not because "omg itz bob!!!1!!!!" but because it's just a joke lol...oh well


----------



## fowo (May 9, 2014)

I'm not sure if it counts but Lyle's way of speaking is so UGH I CAN'T
I wish I could just skip over it. The HHA doesn't love me anyway, why do I even bother? /sobs into hands


----------



## Ropera (May 9, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> 3. Non time travelers. Most think they are Soooo much better than us Time travels. Some won't even play with us time travelers.
> ​


I don't time travel because I like the real time feel the game has and I don't want to risk losing my favorite villagers from too much time traveling.I imagine some people who don't time travel would rather be friends with people who play the same way as them so that they can share a similar  experience together at the same time.

I don't understand people getting upset over Bob being popular or any other character.If they like that character and it makes them happy then fine.

A few of my pet peeves with New Leaf are:

1.)Not enough storage space.

2.)Not enough control of what happens in your town(like evicting villagers) despite being the mayor.

3.)Not being able to choose a map at the beginning without resetting.

4.)Isabelle's dialog for why you can't place a PWP in a certain place is too long.I would be fine if all she said was "it's too close to___"


----------



## Ami Mercury (May 9, 2014)

Esper said:


> words of wisdom♥
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but seriously, people arent _actually_ getting upset over the bob thing, are they...?



Me. This whole thing has caused him to become one of my least favorite villagers.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 9, 2014)

fowo said:


> I'm not sure if it counts but Lyle's way of speaking is so UGH I CAN'T
> I wish I could just skip over it. The HHA doesn't love me anyway, why do I even bother? /sobs into hands



HAHA i love lyle but i understand what youre saying omfg, hes a riot to me


----------



## Carlee (May 9, 2014)

When you go to someone's town to let them catalog a set because your town is too cluttered and their friends come in and start cataloging without permission -__________________-


----------



## Javocado (May 9, 2014)

Oh I don't know if this is considered a pet peeve but I can't enter a building when i'm holding a tool, I just can't.
I must put it away before I enter xD


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 9, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Oh I don't know if this is considered a pet peeve but I can't enter a building when i'm holding a tool, I just can't.
> I must put it away before I enter xD



I agree, I wanna throw beans in my house


----------



## cherche (May 9, 2014)

Esper said:


> but it's just a joke...idk i just dont seem how people can be _legitimately_ bothered by it, and not because "omg itz bob!!!1!!!!" but because it's just a joke lol...oh well



i haven't seen anyone who doesn't realize it's a joke, but there are definitely people annoyed by how it's in so many threads. not everyone shares the same taste in jokes and having to see a joke over and over again that you don't think is funny can be annoying, haha.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 9, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Oh I don't know if this is considered a pet peeve but I can't enter a building when i'm holding a tool, I just can't.
> I must put it away before I enter xD



i really hate that i cANT HODL MY SHOVEL WHILE TALKING TO MY VILLAGERS
EVERY TIME, I PUT THE SHOVEL AWAY, TALK, TAKE IT OUT... PUT IT AWAY, TAKE IT BACK OUT......
are they afraid im going to deck my neighbors with my shovel?????? why this


----------



## Kildor (May 9, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Me. This whole thing has caused him to become one of my least favorite villagers.



Are you srrs. Just because a whole group of people like this certain villager to a point where they are attached makes you hate the villager?

I also don't get the Bob fad though. 
I'm sorry Javocado, I love you and all, but I dun get it m8.


----------



## Esper (May 9, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Me. This whole thing has caused him to become one of my least favorite villagers.


this caused him to be one of your least favorite villagers?
oh well, that's okay though. everyone has their own villagers that they like or dislike. i actually really love merengue despite all of the "merengue is evil" stuff on the bob thread and i think that she's super cute!
sorry to hear that it makes you upset...

 - - - Post Merge - - -

anyways as for one of my pet peeves in ac i have quite a few
most of it is actually the game itself if that makes sense
it just feels like ever since i found out about the ac fandom i'm not playing it to have fun anymore but rather to impress other people with my town and i wish i felt like i was playing it for having a town that i was happy with and not necessarily a town others are happy with like how i felt for the first 3 months playing this game...


----------



## MagicalCat590 (May 9, 2014)

Ropera said:


> I don't time travel because I like the real time feel the game has and I don't want to risk losing my favorite villagers from too much time traveling.I imagine some people who don't time travel would rather be friends with people who play the same way as them so that they can share a similar  experience together at the same time.
> "



^ This. 
I don't TT because I think it makes the gameplay more natural, but I wouldn't avoid playing with someone that does TT. That's their choice and their business, and it's their game, so they can do whatever they want. 

My biggest pet peeve is the small map size. Other than that and the skin thing, that's about it.


----------



## ethre (May 9, 2014)

Here is the worst pet peeve in all of Animal Crossing. I completely hate it.

So, yesterday I spent like 5 hours trying to move out Rory (my least favorite villager) and succeeded.  My friend allowed me to reserve Beau in his cycling town, and he said that he'll allow me to take him tomorrow. I planned on doing it once I woke up, since his timezone is 9 hours ahead of mine. So today, I decided to play on the island with my friend irl and she said, "Cobb finally moved out." And you know, I didn't mind that. Whatever. So I finally opened a shop today, and I was time traveling to get an item from Timmy Nook for a customer. I traveled one day ahead, and guess what? Cobb moved to my town. Now I have to spend another 5 hours trying to TT him back OUT to get Beau in the morning. Ughhhhh


----------



## Javocado (May 9, 2014)

kildor22 said:


> Are you srrs. Just because a whole group of people like this certain villager to a point where they are attached makes you hate the villager?
> 
> I also don't get the Bob fad though.
> I'm sorry Javocado, I love you and all, but I dun get it m8.



Hey to be honest when I came to these forums I wanted to show my love for Bob because he will always be my favorite villager ALWAYS. So I used the Bob is love, Bob is life thing in a joking fashion. Fast forward two months later and the whole thing is just a big mess that I can't control so just sit back and enjoy the ride while it lasts because it's gonna end sometime. But I'll never stop Boblieving.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Shirohibiki said:


> i really hate that i cANT HODL MY SHOVEL WHILE TALKING TO MY VILLAGERS
> EVERY TIME, I PUT THE SHOVEL AWAY, TALK, TAKE IT OUT... PUT IT AWAY, TAKE IT BACK OUT......
> are they afraid im going to deck my neighbors with my shovel?????? why this



THEY COULD HOLD THEIR SHOVELS WHEN THEY TALK TO US 
IT'S NOT FAIR


----------



## Straw hat (May 9, 2014)

> 1. Oh my God...why is Bob "awesome"? He is just a purple cat. That's it. Nothing out of the box.



You're taking it to the personal side. You know, if I'd ask a person why they love Bob so much, they'd give me a bunch of explanations.
But if I asked you why you'd love your favorite character so much, you'd also give me a bunch of explanations.

In a nutshell, he's just a cat, and people like him. That's it.



> 2. Jeabette this abomination, who in the right mind..would create this? Just what the F were they on?



Jambette is really ugly, but she got a good soul, like all villagers of her personality. Maybe they created her to make people think about their (players) own behavior in society.



> 3. Non time travelers. Most think they are Soooo much better than us Time travels. Some won't even play with us time travelers.



I've never seen hatred between time travelers and non-time travelers, just attempt to make time travelers reconsider, with no verbal aggression on neither sides. Personally, I think you make it sound worser than it actually is.



> 4. People who value the "economy" of the game. Ok..I mean the people that hate on duping and hacking. It is there choice to play the game this way. And personally, I think they could help other players. I mean especially people who lost there game, or someone stole from them. And, just think of the other possibilities. I mean they just sell AR's in game stop. And are licensed, by Datle. So it must not be that bad..



Maybe, but it would still be modifying the game, hacking. Losing your game is errors is quite unfair and sad, but then there's left to try getting your town back by modifying ways (as you mentioned) or simply growing over it.



> 5. Not having a choice of skin color.
> I am white, but frankly I find this to be quite raseist, lots of other skin colors play this game. And I am sure some feel like they..well..are not..welcome..?
> One of my dearest friends is African American, and feels quite discriminated because of this.



I agree with you there. Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Shirohibiki (May 9, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Hey to be honest when I came to these forums I wanted to show my love for Bob because he will always be my favorite villager ALWAYS. So I used the Bob is love, Bob is life thing in a joking fashion. Fast forward two months later and the whole thing is just a big mess that I can't control so just sit back and enjoy the ride while it lasts because it's gonna end sometime. But I'll never stop Boblieving.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



jav i figured it out
_THEY WANT OUR VILLAGERS TO DECK US WITH SHOVELS BUT WE CANT HIT THEM BACK THATS IT_


----------



## Clara Oswald (May 9, 2014)

Straw hat said:


> You're taking it to the personal side. You know, if I'd ask a person why they love Bob so much, they'd give me a bunch of explanations.
> But if I asked you why you'd love your favorite character so much, you'd also give me a bunch of explanations.
> 
> In a nutshell, he's just a cat, and people like him. That's it.
> ...



My thoughts exactly


----------



## Javocado (May 9, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> jav i figured it out
> _THEY WANT OUR VILLAGERS TO DECK US WITH SHOVELS BUT WE CANT HIT THEM BACK THATS IT_



Maybe because it promotes animal violence haha and people usually bury their fallen pets with shovels so


----------



## Straw hat (May 9, 2014)

Javocado said:


> Maybe because it promotes animal violence haha and people usually bury their fallen pets with shovels so


I think maybe the shovel gets in the way between the player and the villager chat, like if it was too big or something?? l m a o

Either way i'd love to chat with them holding shovels too a h.


----------



## Javocado (May 9, 2014)

Straw hat said:


> I think maybe the shovel gets in the way between the player and the villager chat, like if it was too big or something?? l m a o
> 
> Either way i'd love to chat with them holding shovels too a h.



They can hold shovels when you talk to them so it's not like a space problem.

I wish the villagers could battle it out with their tools and such w/ like toy hammers, beans, nets, etc.


----------



## WishCraft (May 9, 2014)

Esper said:


> anyways as for one of my pet peeves in ac i have quite a few
> most of it is actually the game itself if that makes sense
> it just feels like ever since i found out about the ac fandom i'm not playing it to have fun anymore but rather to impress other people with my town and i wish i felt like i was playing it for having a town that i was happy with and not necessarily a town others are happy with like how i felt for the first 3 months playing this game...



^^^This

I have to fully agree with this. The first 2-3 months I had the game, I only played it for myself. I loved it and played it a lot, but it was just for me. Now that I'm "a part of the fandom" its not as fun anymore. I always feel like my town isn't good enough and that I need to fix it. What started out as a cutesy stress-revealing game turned into a stress inducing game about impressing people who I hardly talk to. 

Another pet-peeve of mine (about the fandom) is all the arguing that goes on. This is a cute game about animal villagers!! Why can't we all get along and help each other and be nice?!?! Is it that hard??


----------



## PaperKangaroo (May 9, 2014)

My opinion on yours:
1. Bob is a purple cat believed to be the first villager created. I had him myself and found him cute but that's pretty much it. But if people find it awesome, then they're awesome for enjoying him, no big freaking deal.
2. Jambette that bad tbh, I'd actually take her over Rocket, Skye or Nana.
3. While I agree people who feel they're superior  to time travelers are annoying, I can kinda relate as I didn't start time traveling until April (I promise I never spoke negatively of time travelers) and always felt proud I had the patience to play the game at it's natural pace.
4. I don't mind duping and hacking UNLESS it's used to scam/take advantage of others or misused. Like, selling a rare set for a ton of bells to some poor innocent person with hard earned bells and selling the set 5 more times the same week. If you're doing it to be nice or to help your own town have fun with it.
5. While being black and Asian, I'd love a choice of skin color and am rather unhappy about the lack of it, but would I call it racist? Not necessarily, plus I feel that word is abused and understated. Sure racism exists, but the way some people throw it around for almost everything now It's not like Nintendo has never made black characters, there's just a bothersome lack of them. Unfair? Yes. But would I call it racist? Not really.

My pet peeves:
1. People on acnl that feel the need to talk about how much they hate my villagers or go "ewww ----" or "lol ------ sucks" everytime they so much as see them pass by when walking through my town. If I wanted your opinion I'd freaking ask, thanks.
2. Tangy. I hope that horrible orange abomination never rears it's head near my town ever again.
3. People who feel that selling villagers is slavery. You've gotta be kidding me. More than half the time you're selling them to people who actually want and take in the villager permanently.
4. People who offer up terrible villagers for popular ones, even when they know when it's a long shot. "Hey I've got Diva and I'm only looking for Marshal, Stitches Ankha and Merengue!!!!1!!!1!one!

Sorry for ranting... I had some things I needed to get off my chest too, I hope I didn't offend you in any way.


----------



## feavre (May 9, 2014)

WishCraft said:


> ^^^This
> 
> I have to fully agree with this. The first 2-3 months I had the game, I only played it for myself. I loved it and played it a lot, but it was just for me. Now that I'm "a part of the fandom" its not as fun anymore. I always feel like my town isn't good enough and that I need to fix it. What started out as a cutesy stress-revealing game turned into a stress inducing game about impressing people who I hardly talk to.
> 
> Another pet-peeve of mine (about the fandom) is all the arguing that goes on. This is a cute game about animal villagers!! Why can't we all get along and help each other and be nice?!?! Is it that hard??



Exactly.  Like people judge who likes what villagers and how they decorate.  And I never cared about dreamies but when I joined this site there's even more tedious things in the game I would have never known about XD ANd now they're hard to ignore haaha


----------



## Leopardfire (May 9, 2014)

PaperKangaroo said:


> My pet peeves
> 1. People on acnl that feel the need to talk about how much they hate my villagers or go "ewww ----" or "lol ------ sucks" everytime they so much as see them pass by when walking through my town. If I wanted your opinion I'd freaking ask, thanks.
> 3. People who feel that selling villagers is slavery. You've gotta be kidding me. More than half the time you're selling them to people who actually want and take in the villager permanently.
> 4. People who offer up terrible villagers for popular ones, even when they know when it's a long shot. "Hey I've got Diva and I'm only looking for Marshal, Stitches Ankha and Merengue!!!!1!!!1!one!



This sums up most of what I think. ^^


----------



## marigoldilocks (May 10, 2014)

Didn't read all the posts, but my biggest complaints about ACNL are that you can't build PWP's on the beach (how cool would the firepit and torches or pyramid and sphinx be on the beach?) and that there's a limit to how many you have.

I agree on skin tone; that is unfortunate and does play into "white privilege." But given that many manga/anime feature heavily westernized white folk, it doesn't suprise me either.


----------



## katysu (May 10, 2014)

A board peeve - I took a long time to post & I must have been automatically logged out as I lost my post. 

Not going to go thru rewriting - but on the skin tone issue - you can have an all round tan by going to the island during the day without a hat.
Some hats block out the tanning effect, others do not (those that do, are listed in Liquefy's faq - gamefaqs & neoseekeers boards, & the info may be on wikis as well, may be here as well!).

As you gradually tan over the days it is possible to get the level of tan you want and keep it at that level.


----------



## Reindeer (May 10, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i really hate that i cANT HODL MY SHOVEL WHILE TALKING TO MY VILLAGERS
> EVERY TIME, I PUT THE SHOVEL AWAY, TALK, TAKE IT OUT... PUT IT AWAY, TAKE IT BACK OUT......
> are they afraid im going to deck my neighbors with my shovel?????? why this


All things held with two hands are put away when you initiate a conversation, so that you have your hands free to receive items and stuff.
... So they should just switch it to one hand. WHY ARE VILLAGERS ABLE TO CARRY THEIR SHOVEL WITH ONE HAND AND NOT US?


My biggest pet peeve is how easily villagers copy each other's catchphrases. I'm fine with it sometimes, but I sometimes come up with a good one and then 5 minutes later they've switched to another villager's.


----------



## Prisma (May 10, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> i really hate that i cANT HODL MY SHOVEL WHILE TALKING TO MY VILLAGERS
> EVERY TIME, I PUT THE SHOVEL AWAY, TALK, TAKE IT OUT... PUT IT AWAY, TAKE IT BACK OUT......
> are they afraid im going to deck my neighbors with my shovel?????? why this



Well i already accidently "water my villagers" dont forget beating them with hammers and nets so.....
>> why put the shovel away?

1: For sure going in buildings and Putting my tools away its just. It takes too long to take them out and put them away very low patience ;_;

2: storage space. The museum and ground is covered in all the junk i must hoard

3: when villagers get me useless junk i dont want and i have more junk to carry around.

4: when i cant find joann anywhere. At all. And i find her in the most obvious or hidden spot.

5: the bugs during the summer that make those loud annoying noises ;;

6: when villagers hardly chip into pwps and i pay the majority of them ;_;


----------



## Reindeer (May 10, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> 4: when i cant find joann anywhere. At all. And i find her in the most obvious or hidden spot.


(Use the megaphone, Luke)


----------



## Prisma (May 10, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> (Use the megaphone, Luke)



I tried. It said No snowmen are around


e_e...i spoke more clearly than i ever have before and i get that


----------



## Reindeer (May 10, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> I tried. It said No snowmen are around
> 
> 
> e_e...i spoke more clearly than i ever have before and i get that


I'll add that to my pet peeves.

When I use the megaphone why does it not work properly? I call for Lolly and Ankha answers? THEY DON'T EVEN SOUND THE SAME
And why do I have to say the f-word when I call for Fuchsia?


----------



## Javocado (May 10, 2014)

There was I time when I didn't TT and it was a bit harder to make money so I had to constantly go to the island, the problem was I would work at night at the time so it would only be the day time when I went to the island(no beetles) so I would go to the international islands and rack up a few bugs but here's where everything gets neiofneiobfoqb[o28390tf2.

So a couple times I'd be approaching a gold stag or a hercules very slowly and someone would come and then the game would load them up on the island and then my bug wouldn't be there anymore! That's another peeve.


----------



## Mayor Jasmine (May 10, 2014)

I don't understand the big deal with Ankha, before I knew she was door popular I had her and I HATED her. My friend loves her, and I just dint understand. She's not cute. Someone explain PLEASE! I mean I get Diana, she's really pretty, but Ankha!? What do you guys see in her? She's the only villager that really confuses me...


----------



## Reindeer (May 10, 2014)

mayorelise said:


> I don't understand the big deal with Ankha, before I knew she was door popular I had her and I HATED her. My friend loves her, and I just dint understand. She's not cute. Someone explain PLEASE! I mean I get Diana, she's really pretty, but Ankha!? What do you guys see in her? She's the only villager that really confuses me...


My main draw to her is the fact that she's Egyptian and Snooty, which is pretty much just Cleopatra. Even before coming here I really wanted her for just that reason, because that was an interesting historical character. I also want to surround her house with purple flowers for the same reason.

I'm a nerd.


----------



## Reindeer (May 10, 2014)

mayorelise said:


> I don't understand the big deal with Ankha, before I knew she was door popular I had her and I HATED her. My friend loves her, and I just dint understand. She's not cute. Someone explain PLEASE! I mean I get Diana, she's really pretty, but Ankha!? What do you guys see in her? She's the only villager that really confuses me...


My main draw to her is the fact that she's Egyptian and Snooty, which is pretty much just Cleopatra. Even before coming here I really wanted her for just that reason, because that was an interesting historical character. I also want to surround her house with purple flowers for the same reason.

I'm a nerd.


----------



## charyse (May 10, 2014)

mayorelise said:


> I don't understand the big deal with Ankha, before I knew she was door popular I had her and I HATED her. My friend loves her, and I just dint understand. She's not cute. Someone explain PLEASE! I mean I get Diana, she's really pretty, but Ankha!? What do you guys see in her? She's the only villager that really confuses me...


sameee her ever present frown bothers me it's not cute


----------



## Reindeer (May 10, 2014)

And I have no idea what just happened.


----------



## Religious-Sonic (May 10, 2014)

People who turn off the wifi switch on purpose. e_e


----------



## kasane (May 10, 2014)

(These are just my opinions, no hate please ><)
1. I could say the same for Marshal, Merengue, Ankha and every other Tier One villagers out there. Everyone has their own unique choice, I guess >~<

2. While the majority does hate on Jambette, I don't think she's so bad, but that's just my opinion here! (even though her lips kinda remind me of my Dean at school . _.)

3. It's up to their choice if you want to TT or not. I don't think that this would have any effect between TT'ers and non-TT'ers :/ My town, for example, is already in late June

4. Well...if it was to get a hacked FREE version of New Leaf onto their 3DS/XL, then that's a different story.
What with the new Power Save codes/cheats, the release of the full Astrology set has been seen on some people's games...I guess 'duping' or 'hacking' will depend on what game you play. Hack, let's say, Mario Kart, and then you'd just be bugging everyone else by spamming Lightning Shocks, Green/Red/Blue Shells, Superstars, etc.

5. I guess, but I understand that there is the tan, but that doesn't last too long not to mention that the game was made by japanese producers no offense

But I hate how your villagers would wear your custom designs, borrow other villager's catchphrases  and keep on selling their items at Re-Tail like it's cursed or something XD


----------



## BigZombieMonkey (May 10, 2014)

My only pet peeve is the ""hey Spike, I'm leaving!" "Oh good, I wanted to get a new villager in" "What's that? You won't miss me, ok I'll stay just to irritate you further!".

Honestly I only need two more villagers out and I have two more lined up to come in and Mac and Ken both pinged me and said they were leaving only to change their minds, really wound me up! I finally got Mac to ping and confirm he'll leave so hopefully on the 14th I'll be Mac free! Then it's just Ken I need to move and I know that's going to be a nightmare >.<


----------



## baconhwang (May 10, 2014)

Esper said:


> anyways as for one of my pet peeves in ac i have quite a few
> most of it is actually the game itself if that makes sense
> it just feels like ever since i found out about the ac fandom i'm not playing it to have fun anymore but rather to impress other people with my town and i wish i felt like i was playing it for having a town that i was happy with and not necessarily a town others are happy with like how i felt for the first 3 months playing this game...



I agree wholeheartedly with this, although fortunately for me I just found out about this site (I've been playing ACNL for about six months now).

Beyond that, I think the thing that irritates me the most is when people bash on other people's dreamies or favorite villagers. People can have their own opinions and preferences, and it's not right for others to insult characters just because they think they're ugly or have "rotten" personalities. That just causes unnecessary tension within the community. Everyone should respect other people's love for their dreamies, whether they like them or not.


----------



## Ropera (May 10, 2014)

PaperKangaroo said:


> My opinion on yours:
> 
> 5. While being black and Asian, I'd love a choice of skin color and am rather unhappy about the lack of it, but would I call it racist? Not necessarily, plus I feel that word is abused and understated. Sure racism exists, but the way some people throw it around for almost everything now It's not like Nintendo has never made black characters, there's just a bothersome lack of them. Unfair? Yes. But would I call it racist? Not really.


I agree some people will claim anything that has to do with race that they don't like as racist despite there being no clear ill intent on the subject in question's side.It would have been great to have skin color options but lack of skin colorization does not equal racism.They would have to clearly show that they think pale skin is superior to all other skin tones for it to be racist which they don't.It would be cool if I could make my character my skin color but I don't think Nintendo or Animal Crossing is being racist for not having the option in NL.


----------



## Kindra (May 10, 2014)

"Do you need me to explain how to use the wrapping paper?"

NO. NO, I DO NOT.


----------



## debinoresu (May 10, 2014)

this seems more like your pet peeves with the ac community

the only one that is a valid complaint about the game itself is the one about not being able to pick skin color


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 10, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> this seems more like your pet peeves with the ac community
> 
> the only one that is a valid complaint about the game itself is the one about not being able to pick skin color



This.

An ACTUAL pet peeve of mine is that they lowered the amount of Gyroids you can have activate from 6 to 4. Some sets have 6 and you can't even have the full set activated anymore!! >:U


----------



## DaCoSim (May 10, 2014)

Stupid rocks...... (< AC pet peeve #1). I know I don't need to elaborate on thAt one. 

I luv this game. I really don't have hardly any gripes about it. I've been playing it since the GameCube version. I do wish we could have 12-15 villagers rather than 10. I also wish the wild world boxes rule applied so you could still talk a villager into staying if they end up in boxes.


----------



## Titi (May 10, 2014)

I have to agree with DaCoSim about rocks. WHY CAN'T THEY BE DESTROYED IF YOU WANNA BUILD SOMETHING THERE.
I mean really, you can build a lighthouse in a night but you can't break down a ROCK?

Also the limited town landscaping possibilities. I'd love there to be actual ingamr paths to use that are shaped other than a square and that you don't have to carry on you all the time.


----------



## ZJP91 (May 10, 2014)

anyone who doesnt get the bob thing probably started with wild world, bob was probably the first "weird" type of villager, it was a purple cat called bob with a flower dress on, was it a guy? was it a girl? was it a guy dressed like a girl? he just stood out.

bob is just a classic AC villager and he's the first villager i think of when i think of AC villagers.


----------



## P.K. (May 10, 2014)

I wish we could have more than 10 qr codes or at least let the qr codes we let Mabel hold still be active rather than it getting replaced by the ones I have in my pocket. It really puts a limit on how I want to design my house and town and I'm not that willing to make more side characters just for the sake of being able to use more than 10.


----------



## Mercedes (May 10, 2014)

Yeah! :3


----------



## Jellymae (May 10, 2014)

My pet peeve with ACNL or just AC in general is the storage space, I don't feel like there is anywhere near enough of it for all the items there are that you can't order! 

I'd love for there to be a wardrobe where all my clothes can be stored separately or even a toolbelt/toolkit to compact the items I carry around with me constantly such as fishing pole/watering can. Those extra spaces would make me so happy!


----------



## fowo (May 10, 2014)

Reindeer said:


> My biggest pet peeve is how easily villagers copy each other's catchphrases. I'm fine with it sometimes, but I sometimes come up with a good one and then 5 minutes later they've switched to another villager's.


Oh my God yes, that is so horrible. Ken started to copy Derwins "derrr" and it's the dumbest thing to say, EVER. I want him to change it again but he just DOESN'T.



Reindeer said:


> When I use the megaphone why does it not work properly? I call for Lolly and Ankha answers? THEY DON'T EVEN SOUND THE SAME
> And why do I have to say the f-word when I call for Fuchsia?


I got Camofrog when I said Ken. Like, wha?!


----------



## Mercedes (May 10, 2014)

Yeah ;-;


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

ZJP91 said:


> anyone who doesnt get the bob thing probably started with wild world, bob was probably the first "weird" type of villager, it was a purple cat called bob with a flower dress on, was it a guy? was it a girl? was it a guy dressed like a girl? he just stood out.
> 
> bob is just a classic AC villager and he's the first villager i think of when i think of AC villagers.


^ Bob is love<3


----------



## keandra86 (May 10, 2014)

1. Rocks. The ruin potential garden spots, placement for PWPs: uugh.

2. Putting away tools when entering buildings/speaking to villagers. Not a biggy, but c'mon.

3. WHY WON'T MY HYBRIDS GROW? Aaagh. I've got minimal flowers, using the perfect set-up, using fertilizer, and strategically placing Jacob's ladders. I'm beginning to think it's bad luck. Poo.

4. Broffina. This chicken dropped their house in the worst place ever. I'll never forgive.

5. The credit card from City Folk. _I miss it so hard._ 

6. How sporatic the special visitors come around. It's been AGES since I've seen Redd. My gallery is lacking dude, show up!

7. How people that don't TT get looked down on, and how people that TT seem to think non-TT's hate them. No hate, just wanna play one day at a time!


... and I'm sure I'll come up with more!


----------



## BananaMan (May 10, 2014)

My pet peeves with the actual game:

1) The entire process of deciding spots for PWP is incredibly infuriating to me. How Isabelle repeats the same "WE NEED X SPACES BLAH BLAH BLAH" speech after every failed attempt. I also hate how touchy everything is. There have been times where I've been half the map away from the plaza and Isabelle will still say it is too close to it even if it isn't anywhere near the screen's view. Maybe if there was some kind of transparent grid of the PWP around you instead of you having to guess how big it would be or what would get in the way. (Sort of like placing furniture in The Sims or something)

2) Not being able to grow perfect foreign fruits in your own town. I understand the reasons why you can't but there are a lot that I love the look of and would like to see growing in my town.

3) Not being able to hang villager pics on walls. 

4) The megaphone lol. When I had Cherry and Avery in my town it *never* worked on them no matter how clearly I would enunciate their names. Well, except for one time with Avery when I completely butchered the pronunciation of his name on purpose just to see what would happen. 

5) Rocks. Just go away. They can build or demolish Stonehenge in a day but a measly rock is impossible to remove? 

Other than those five and a few other minor things I can't think of the game is nearly perfect.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 10, 2014)

In the next game you should be able to build PWPs/houses on top of rocks, and then the rock should appear in another random place the next day. So it's still in your town and still permanent, but you can move it.


----------



## feavre (May 10, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> In the next game you should be able to build PWPs/houses on top of rocks, and then the rock should appear in another random place the next day. So it's still in your town and still permanent, but you can move it.



I think rocks force us to be creative!  But yeah that'd be cool too.

Also I think villager pics on walls!! that's the best idea I've ever heard.


----------



## poliwag0 (May 10, 2014)

feavre said:


> Also I think villager pics on walls!! that's the best idea I've ever heard.



This is the best idea ever!


----------



## PaperKangaroo (May 10, 2014)

feavre said:


> I think rocks force us to be creative!  But yeah that'd be cool too.
> 
> Also I think villager pics on walls!! that's the best idea I've ever heard.


 'More creative' is one way to put it >v> I don't mind them for the most put but there's this one rock directly inbetween a player house and a villagers that is impossible to ignore when putting down paths. I'd kill to get rid of it, or at least move it. There should be a fee to remove a certain amount of them

And I'd give up all my KK Slider albums in exchange for pic hanging. It'd save a ton of space.


----------



## davidxrawr (May 10, 2014)

- wish you could move rocks 
-wish you could relocate villagers

Both if anything could be random, that way you have some control 


I also wish that all houses/PWP had a standard 1 space no build zone


----------



## feavre (May 10, 2014)

davidxrawr said:


> - wish you could move rocks
> -wish you could relocate villagers
> 
> Both if anything could be random, that way you have some control
> ...



OMG I wish you could pick where to move villagers.  Like the PWP, and Isabelle would just ask where to plot people.  THat would be wonderful


----------



## keandra86 (May 10, 2014)

poliwag0 said:


> In the next game you should be able to build PWPs/houses on top of rocks, and then the rock should appear in another random place the next day. So it's still in your town and still permanent, but you can move it.



Brilliant. This. This so hard. You hear that Nintendo? It's a great idea!


----------



## feavre (May 10, 2014)

Or at least I wish you could kick vilagers out of town.  That'd simplify life.


----------



## davidxrawr (May 10, 2014)

keandra86 said:


> Brilliant. This. This so hard. You hear that Nintendo? It's a great idea!



I now imagine a few dedicated people who keep placing PWP on rocks until they have them all gathered together somewhere in the map. That would be kind of cool (and convenient) lol


----------



## Javocado (May 10, 2014)

dat retail disposal fee


----------



## keandra86 (May 10, 2014)

Javocado said:


> dat retail disposal fee



Ugh, I forgot about that. Bring back the recycling bin!


----------



## DaintyC (May 10, 2014)

I miss the villagers being funny. Anyone out there remember when they were funny... ? Like GAMECUBE funny, and when you talked to them too long they would get all mad and call you names. These new games dumb it down too much for dumb people. Yes I know I can use a shovel and hit a rock.  Oh really I can place flowers next to each other and get new colors? That crap needs to stop, I've been playing for X amount of months and don't need any freaking tutorials anymore about anything. They've added so much new stuff to the game (which I like) but they forgot to write more witty banter for the animals. I mean it's called _ANIMAL CROSSING_ so ya know, I think those animals are important and should have more to say. So Nintendo needs to patch that.


----------



## Ankhes (May 10, 2014)

ALL religion is fake in that all of them are man-made.  Same with so-called gods.  Goodness...out of the billions of gods that have "existed" since man could reason and speak one is no more valid than any other.  *shrugs*  

This is a game, and having fun with it is what it is designed for.  Just as movie stars have fans, so do villagers.  

I used to have a pet peeve about the villagers who call themselves super-stars, but I must have just been in a bad mood.  Now it doesn't bother me and I find it kind of cute.

AC Board peeve - people taking things way too personally and looking for any reason to be offended.  Goodness...every word someone says or types will be "offensive" to somebody.  I always remember a famous Harry Truman quote "no matter what you do there's always gonna be some *** who doesn't like it.  Boy, was he right.  So he ignored them and so do I.

Also the posters who tell everybody else what should or should not be said or in what context.  I'm way too old to just let people bully me into what I should or should not say on a forum.  Well...I just plain do not take well to bullies at all.

Every day game peeves are most listed -

lack of storage
limit to items in a room even if there is space for them
PWP placement
repetitive speeches
villager catch-phrase contamination
how long it takes to go thru the speech about having too many items in your inventory when picking fruit or whatever else


----------



## Waluigi (May 10, 2014)

I dont know why but this thread smells of troll


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> ALL religion is fake in that all of them are man-made.  Same with so-called gods.  Goodness...out of the billions of gods that have "existed" since man could reason and speak one is no more valid than any other.  *shrugs*
> 
> This is a game, and having fun with it is what it is designed for.  Just as movie stars have fans, so do villagers.
> 
> ...



People are so easily offended.
My biggest in game peeve is that NL has nowhere near the amount of dialogue WW had.
I've been playing it since 2007 and I still am finding new dialogue!


----------



## Ankhes (May 10, 2014)

BluebellLight said:


> People are so easily offended.
> My biggest in game peeve is that NL has nowhere near the amount of dialogue WW had.
> I've been playing it since 2007 and I still am finding new dialogue!



A proverbial "amen" to that!  

I haven't yet played WW but my husband bought it for me.  I really can't wait to see what it's like.  I know I'll have to get a part time job and that the fruits won't stack, but everything else will be a surprise.

I do have to admit that New Leaf has more personal inventory space if my husband is right about the lack of it in WW.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 10, 2014)

Ankhes said:


> A proverbial "amen" to that!
> 
> I haven't yet played WW but my husband bought it for me.  I really can't wait to see what it's like.  I know I'll have to get a part time job and that the fruits won't stack, but everything else will be a surprise.
> 
> I do have to admit that New Leaf has more personal inventory space if my husband is right about the lack of it in WW.


I won't spoil anything, but yeah WW has MUCH less inventory space lol
you have to conserve it!


----------



## DaCoSim (May 10, 2014)

ZJP91 said:


> anyone who doesnt get the bob thing probably started with wild world, bob was probably the first "weird" type of villager, it was a purple cat called bob with a flower dress on, was it a guy? was it a girl? was it a guy dressed like a girl? he just stood out.
> 
> bob is just a classic AC villager and he's the first villager i think of when i think of AC villagers.




Awe. Sweet bob. I had him as a starter in my very first AC GameCube town  him and Rocco will always hold a special place in my heart.


----------



## ripley4O77 (May 10, 2014)

keandra86 said:


> Ugh, I forgot about that. Bring back the recycling bin!



You do know you can use trash cans and stuff for this?


----------



## Ankhes (May 10, 2014)

Yeah...but there is ALWAYS something that "disrespects" people.  Technically, I doubt anybody on the planet can say anything that somebody, somewhere, will feel "offended" or "disrespected" by these days.  I'm also pretty live and let live, too.  

And this thread doesn't seem to have hate in it anyway.  Well, maybe except for my sort-of hatred of lack of inventory space...


----------



## roseiscrossing (May 10, 2014)

1. WHY IS THERE NO LONGER HAIRS

2. CAN WE CHOOSE WHERE THEY GO INSTEAD OF PLOT RESETTING FOR 2 HOURS

3. different speech patterns for everyone woo


----------



## The Pennifer (May 10, 2014)

Re: time travelling ... It bugs me too if people think less of TTing ... It is built into the game as an option for playing so there is no superiority involved if you choose to time travel ... There are consequences, of course, but that is also built into the game, so play it to the full the way the game designers intended. I personally love to TT but did so more when my town was new and I was collecting and building and planting, etc.  Now I pretty much stay in the present. I really love this game, BTW!


----------



## aemohescuro (May 11, 2014)

My town just feels really cramped, no matter what I do.

Oh. I want to design my own furniture sets and wallpapers and clothes and such, but then 'd lose out on customizing my town. It gets especially bad because some paths require nine tile spaces.

I wish there was more to motivate me to catch bugs and such in my own town in seasons other than Summer. The island is fun and all, but after one night of catching bugs or running tours I feel drained and demotivated to play ACNL for a few days. I also wish there were more noticeable differences between bugs, esp Raja B/Peacock Butterflies. You thought you caught a Raja B? Wrong. It was another Peacock Butterfly. >:[

OH. And how villages fish one-handed really bugs me. Idk why.

I also seem to lack the motivation to check the shops every day. I wish they'd just mail you a catalog, or at least have a greater variety of items so I don't have to see Illusion Floor/Wall for the 3249027th time or see what accessories and tops theyre reselling.

@edit: Also, trying to get villagers to put up stuff you give them or wear shirts you buy them gets a bit frustrating. I want to give all of my villagers a specific item but some of them just give it back or sneak it to another player character. I don't want to waste money giving them an item they'll just pawn off on someone else. Eesh.

@Edit#2: I remember being very frustrated that I couldn't make paths as a PWP when I first started. That'd be a nice update, especially if they were more like the cobblestone.


----------



## Libra (May 11, 2014)

Eh, I didn't read all of this thread, but I'm going to say the whole moving thing. Yes, I know, that's the whole _point_; it's a village, after all, so of course, residents are going to want to leave at some point and what not. But it annoys me that there's always the stress/risk/whatever of losing a villager if I don't play for a while for whatever reason. Sometimes I don't have the time, or sometimes I simply don't _want_ to play. Other than that, I have a few other pet peeves, but I'll list those some other time.


----------



## FancyThat (May 11, 2014)

Diving, today I was doing the spider crab tour and it got me thinking about diving in general. I really wish the creatures couldn't slip under the barrier, it's extremely frustrating especially as you only get a fast burst as your running out of air. On that topic, I really wish the snorkel mask actually helped you in this game by allowing longer underwater breathing.


----------



## fowo (May 11, 2014)

As a newbie and outsider to all of this, it really seems to me that the community is taking a lot too serious that's really not worth to get upset about? I mean sheesh, it's just a game...
But then again I feel like there's so much cultural difference between how Americans (assuming most of you are, anyway) and Europeans look at things and I usually blame that.

Anyway...

I'm really getting aggravated by the HHA. I know it's all optional and all, but I really don't like to have to have sets of things. It totally ruins the charme of it for me. I saw a few of completely matched funiture sets on my HHA showcase (rococo, mermaid, balloon, the like) and I find that so _extremely_ boring. I want my house to look like what _I_ like, not to be some out-of-the-catalogue common set of things. I want my house to reflect my personality. I want my house to look a way I feel I would like to live there. 
When I look around in my actual IRL living room where I'm sitting as I type, there's not much that matches. I have a set of couch and wing chair and that's about it. Live doesn't work that way. Maybe I approach the topic from a too "un-gamerish" grown-up POV but it really irks me that my three rooms only get about 13000 points every morning although I find them _perfect_ and Lyle has the guts to tell me that 70000 are normal. Ugh.
I know it's not really an issue, but as someone who likes to go for prizes and high scores it really irks me because I feel I have to bend my personality to something the games wants and sheesh.

Yeah, some first world problems aight. xD


----------



## Momo15 (May 11, 2014)

I am African American too, but I really don't care about the skin option. (I'm pretty pale for a black person, anyway) 
My New Leaf Pet Peeve would have to be the villagers that move into bad spots.


----------



## epona (May 11, 2014)

i've read this thread from the start and just wanted to give my (probably unwelcome but whatever) tuppence on the whole bob religion thing

you have every right to be offended by the fact that the bob thing is _sort of kind of_parodying christianity with the whole 'dying for our sins' thing, that's fine, if that offends you or insults your personal beliefs then you are entitled to be bothered by it, but you are not entitled to tell them to stop or to tell them that what they are doing is a disgrace or whatever
at the end of the day a religion that worships bob the cat as the one true savior and messiah is just as valid as a religion that worships jesus christ
it may have a significantly lower number of followers but it is still as valid
you are allowed to disagree with something and to be insulted by it, but you are not allowed to force them to stop doing it

i personally think it's harmless, bob is pretty chill

pet peeves are that goliath beetles are worth less than cyclammatus stags but STILL scare off so much more easily it just makes very little sense
storage is also annoying i want more storage lmao
i want to be able to hold more bells without having to carry extra bell bags
i want the shopping card back holy moly
i want gracie to have her own shop like she did in city folk, idk i just liked that it was better

- - - Post Merge - - -



fowo said:


> As a newbie and outsider to all of this, it really seems to me that the community is taking a lot too serious that's really not worth to get upset about? I mean sheesh, it's just a game...
> But then again I feel like there's so much cultural difference between how Americans (assuming most of you are, anyway) and Europeans look at things and I usually blame that.
> 
> Anyway...
> ...




i agree with this, especially because in my house i don't want to have a double bed in every room that is just abnormal??? but you have to in order to rack in the big points
i combat this by going for the big points first and then once i got all the prizes i started pursuing my own personal style instead
it also gives you more to do, i guess


----------



## Mercedes (May 11, 2014)

epona said:


> i've read this thread from the start and just wanted to give my (probably unwelcome but whatever) tuppence on the whole bob religion thing
> 
> you have every right to be offended by the fact that the bob thing is _sort of kind of_parodying christianity with the whole 'dying for our sins' thing, that's fine, if that offends you or insults your personal beliefs then you are entitled to be bothered by it, but you are not entitled to tell them to stop or to tell them that what they are doing is a disgrace or whatever
> at the end of the day a religion that worships bob the cat as the one true savior and messiah is just as valid as a religion that worships jesus christ
> ...



You make valid points, <<. I don't have anything else to say.. I'm going back to the Best of the best villager award thread nooww, byye


----------



## Hirisa (May 11, 2014)

Biggest Pet Peeves:

1) No choice of skin color. 

2) Excessive Catchphrase/Greeting change prompts. I'm your mayor, not your PR manager.

3) Inability to replicate grass and dirt colors with the in-game palette

4) Secondary characters can't hear PWP ideas from villagers.

5) Ever expanding dirt patches.


----------



## Elise (May 11, 2014)

I agree with the thing about being unable to choose your skin colour. They should get rid of tanning (or reduce the effect it has) and just let you pick at the start. I think tanning in the game is dumb and annoying too. The colour change is extreme and pretty much impossible to avoid if you play during the day in summer and don't want to dress a certain way.


----------



## Hirisa (May 11, 2014)

Elise said:


> I agree with the thing about being unable to choose your skin colour. They should get rid of tanning (or reduce the effect it has) and just let you pick at the start. I think tanning in the game is dumb and annoying too. The colour change is extreme and pretty much impossible to avoid if you play during the day in summer and don't want to dress a certain way.




Oh and now you've reminded me of another summer related pet peeve...mosquitoes! I wish they'd at least tone down the frequency of their bites.


----------



## keandra86 (May 12, 2014)

ripley4O77 said:


> You do know you can use trash cans and stuff for this?



Yeah, that's a PWP I haven't got yet though, grr arrgh.


----------



## Javocado (May 12, 2014)

Wish we had more shoes at Kick's.
Also wish Blather's still raved about the fossil your donating/
Oh yeah here's a recent one, I hate how when you had to give Zipper T the first 6 eggs, it had to be one at a time haha idk i'm an impatient person.


----------



## BluebellLight (May 12, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Some one has lord bob died 9x for our sins. And.,I never will read it. :/ more on topic please



But this is on topic?  You were complaining about us in the OP...


----------



## LovelySweetDream (May 12, 2014)

Wish we could change the color of accessories and shoes like the furniture you can color customize.

Also wish we could interact and have more to do and fun with the animals. I've been thinking about it and wouldn't it be fun to have an option that lets our human character decide how they will reply to animals with either a nice, rude, or indifferent attitude. Thus in someway letting our own villagers develop some sort of emotion when speaking to animals. Also it be cool to be able to pet the animals or high-five them, now that would be awesome.

All in all though I think this game needs more randomness in terms of unpredictable dialog and events.


----------



## estypest (May 12, 2014)

1. If you're talking to villager and another one pings, they will give up before you have a chance talk to them.

2. Diving, the shadows go under the ropes, plus sometimes when you get to them they just disappear ... 

3. When talking to villagers and holding a tool you end up using the tool.. so many villagers have had their feet watered.


----------



## Anal (May 12, 2014)

everyone on this site including myself


----------



## debinoresu (May 12, 2014)

i just realized last time I didnt list any legitimate pet peeveS SO

prob how hard it is to get villagers to request pwps


----------



## Ropera (May 12, 2014)

1.)I wish I could give my villagers items without mailing or selling it to them like how they can do with us.

2.)The fact that there is no long hair option at Shampoodle.You can only have short or medium length hair,I don't get why you can't have long hair without using the Mii Mask.


----------



## Bulbadragon (May 13, 2014)

My biggest pet peeve is Isabelle. They tried too hard to make her cute and she ended up annoying. I wish you could choose between Digby and Isabelle as your secretary.


----------



## CookingOkasan (May 13, 2014)

I also really wish they had some sort of skin color selection in the beginning. I understand that would require them to completely change the way the game generates characters but ehhhh is that such a bad thing? I know you can play as your mii but that takes away from the game imo. you're just a big bobble headed person I don't even know...... It's just really disappointing.


----------



## vanivon (May 14, 2014)

my biggest pet peeves are probably the repetitive dialogue (especially with normals who get soooo boring), the lack of decent looking uchis bc they're the best personality type, and jock characters in general because they're creepy as hell sometimes.


----------



## nintendumb (May 14, 2014)

my biggest pet peeve is marshal. he's cool but idk why he has practically a cult following??? also the skin color thing is soooooo tru


----------



## lazuli (May 14, 2014)

Skin issue. Someone on this forum said that the question that Rover asks to determine your skin color would be, "Is there a lot of sun where you lived?"


----------



## Umbvix (May 14, 2014)

aww snap I'm 2-4 on OP's list. Whoops. I love Jambette (assuming that's who you meant) and I'm not a time traveler unless you count occasionally adjusting my clock by an hour when I stay up late, and I don't "hate on" dupers or whatever, but I don't really see the point of it. -shrugs-

----
OKAY CAUGHT UP ON THE THREAD MOSTLY SO GONNA EDIT THIS.

1) Everyone has opinions about their favorite villagers. I love Goose, boyfriend wants him gone. Some villagers are more popular than others, and guess what? When you get a group of people together, there's a group mentality of fitting in. A lot of people get excited about hype and want to join in on the fun. 

2) Sorry OP feels their religion is insulted by "The Church of Bob", but Christianity is not the only religion with a "church" around it, and it's a joke. Hell, I'm pagan, you know how much of a joke my religion is? Not to play the "I have it worse than you" game, but seriously...at least The Church of Bob is in good fun and not meant to insult you. 

3) Yeah, skin tone thing needs to be changed. For representation, and even variety if you so choose. If I want to make a character of mine, it's kind of hard when she's black and I can only be white... (Mostly for representation, though, of course.) 

4) I'm actually rather fond of Isabelle, hehe. I guess she never passed the threshold into annoying for me, because I still find her adorable. I wish I could interact with Digby more though, since I don't really get to StreetPass people. I want to know him beyond "that dog in the back I never talk to". 

5) UGH YES WITH THE PUTTING THE TOOLS AWAY TO TALK. Muy annoying. I tend to put my tool away when I go to talk to a villager, lest I accidentally bump their feet with my shovel (which I've done a couple times, whoops). It would be much easier if I didn't have to put them away. I understand it's to keep a hand open for giving and receiving items, but at least reciprocate then and have my neighbor have to put theirs away too D: 

6) Hnnnngh grass wearing away. I know that isn't strictly NL but it drives me crazy because I tend to run more often than not and it leaves dirt paths alongside my planned flower areas pfft. It's annoying and amusing at the same time, but mostly annoying. Especially when planting flowers in the areas never seems to help :/


----------



## Kaiaa (May 14, 2014)

*Do NOT turn this into a religious argument. This is a pet peeves thread about the game ACNL and ACNL only. It's not about religion nor is it about the attitudes of other members of the Bell Tree. If you have a pet peeve about the GAME you can share but be respectful or you may wind up with a warning/infraction *


----------



## FireNinja1 (May 14, 2014)

Realizing that I don't have enough hybrids.


----------



## Candy83 (May 14, 2014)

*Four items of note…*

_I don't recall having previously answered this, but?_


*My 'Animal Crossing: New Leaf' Pet Peeves*

*#01: No credit card.* This absolutely stinks, given that there was one in "City Folk," and that is would be far more useful than often employed, alternative methods of tendering payment for villager adoptions.

*#02: No zoning control.* Why have a Mayor, a big concept, if he/she cannot exert control over where houses can be built? Also relevant to the issue given that it would be a nice feature to pay a fee (as the Mayor does for ordinances) to move Re-Tail Shop, the Police Station, The Roost Cafe, and even the Town Hall. (Only the Train Station should be unmovable.) It would also be nice to apply an incentive if one want to move a villager (like a free house upgrade to the villager). This would further broaden the Mayor's potential.

*#03: Give villagers a second floor.* Yes, let's have the first floor always kept in "original" condition. That the second floor would be for newer items. Free upgrade for second floor to villager if the Mayor wants to move the villager's housing location. Otherwise, villager pays for upgrading second house, which would go into funding the town (only to be used for Public Works Projects).

*#04: Much more storage.* Let's let The Roost Cafe house gyroids (as it did in "City Folk"; admittedly, I didn't play "Wild World"). And let's see the capacity go from A/B/C areas to A/B/C/D/E in locker space. Pocket space should be doubled. Two pages' worth of 16 pockets.


----------



## hanzy (May 14, 2014)

When villagers lecture you about how to switch tools easily and how to stack fruit. OH MY GOD JUST SHUT UP I'VE BEEN PLAYING FOR ALMOST A YEAR NOW. Just irritates me so much ;~;


----------



## aemohescuro (May 14, 2014)

I'm peeved that I can't put bushes near cliffs/rocks/ponds. Planting bushes is one of the few things I really look forward to, and there are times when I'll come up with a PERFECT design, but a rock diagonal to the bush will ruin it. It's very frustrating.

I also wish I didn't have to worry about villagers pinging THE VERY SECOND I get 9 or 10 villagers, or at least reduce to 16 villager cycle to like 8 or so. I don't mind it every so often, but I get really worried about time-travelling because I'm worried I'll lose a villager and never see them again.


----------



## Umbvix (May 15, 2014)

aemohescuro said:


> I'm peeved that I can't put bushes near cliffs/rocks/ponds. Planting bushes is one of the few things I really look forward to, and there are times when I'll come up with a PERFECT design, but a rock diagonal to the bush will ruin it. It's very frustrating.



Oooh I feel ya there. I placed my house near a little pond because I thought it was cute, but now that I have access to bushes, I wish I had the space to surround my house in blue hydrangeas. Ah well, I suppose I can settle for a couple less bushes...but it still makes me a little sad.


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 12, 2015)

Hey bob is awesome -_-


----------



## CR33P (Feb 12, 2015)

yea is racest and stupet


----------



## Shax (Feb 12, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> 5. Not having a choice of skin color.
> I am white, but frankly I find this to be quite raseist, lots of other skin colors play this game. And I am sure some feel like they..well..are not..welcome..?
> One of my dearest friends is African American, and feels quite discriminated because of this.​



Animal Crossing is a Japanese game. Designed and developed by Japanese people. Who were likely born in Japan and have lived in Japan all of their life. Japanese people, who are notorious for their lighter skin colors due to the colder climate that Japan has, have made a game which features Japanese characters. These characters are Asian, not Caucasian.

--

As for my pet peeve, I can't stand Isabelle's excessive dialog when I can't put a PWP in a spot. They always need to be at least 3 billion light years away from _that rock_. F*** that rock.


----------



## pocky (Feb 13, 2015)

I really only have three pet peeves.

Two being things that I only see in these forums:

- People wanting to dictate how others play their names (e.g: "TTers don't play the game how they're supposed 2!!1!!!!" , "Your villagers need to match uwu" , "WHY IS THAT VILLAGER IN UR TOWN???" , etc.)

- Those "Why is/are _______ so popular?" / "Why do people like _____?" threads. Doesn't matter if they're talking about a specific villager, town style, path, etc. I just can't stand those sorts of threads. Then again, this game probably has a young demographic and young people seem to go through those special snowflake phases so I try not to take it to heart.

My last pet peeve is with Nintendo:

- This game was released in 2013! Why aren't there any skin color options? Different skin colors are already implemented in the game... so why not give an option to choose which color you want? I'm hoping that they add new options for the new game. But I doubt that they will. Just look at Pokemon. They added the skin tone option for X/Y then took it out when ORAS came out. Their reasoning? "X/Y had a lot of customization because the game was based in France, which is a fashion capital." Umm... SKIN COLOR ISN'T A FASHION ELEMENT!


----------



## ellabella12345 (Feb 13, 2015)

I hate going to the island then you catch so many fish and bugs and you have extra and you can't fit it in the box. Like what do I do? *cries*


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 13, 2015)

ellabella12345 said:


> I hate going to the island then you catch so many fish and bugs and you have extra and you can't fit it in the box. Like what do I do? *cries*



I've had this problem before, but what I do is I just get rid of the bugs/fishes that sell for less bells. The only problem is when my entire basket is filled with Gold Stags and the Horned Hercules. 

I can't think of any of my NL pet peeves at the moment.


----------



## tokkio (Feb 13, 2015)

_*ROCKS. *_


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 13, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> 3. Non time travelers. Most think they are Soooo much better than us Time travels. Some won't even play with us time travelers.



One of my friends plays one month behind and the rest play in real time. I play one month ahead. No one has ever said anything negative to me. IMO, there is no wrong or right way to play. It's _your_ game; play it however you want.


My list:

1. I wish we could change the color of our clothes the way we can change furniture. Maybe that blue dress would look better in yellow...

2. I don't like tanning. I have fair skin IRL and while I don't mind a slight tan on my mayor, I looked strange last summer because I was extremely dark. (I had dark brown hair at the time and my skin was almost the same color.) I don't like umbrellas and hats, but I guess I'll be forced to use them this year or I'll be crazy dark again. It would make everyone happier if we could choose our permanent skin color in the beginning of the game.

3. I wish we could choose where the villagers will live. I don't mind having no say on _who_ moves in, but I think I should at least be given 3 or 4 choices of where to place their home.

4. I want a bigger map with 12 to 15 villagers. I also don't want to see anyone who moved out on Main Street.

5. I want to hang pictures on the wall instead of using up space on my tables. I also want to be able to give my picture to villagers! Wouldn't that be cute? If they place my picture in their house, that would prove we have a really high friendship level.  I know that Marina and Cyrano are best friends in my town. Marina was at Cyrano's birthday party all day. (No other villagers came; I checked in the morning, in the afternoon, and again at night.) They should have pictures of each other in their houses.


----------



## Rendra (Feb 13, 2015)

1. Skin-tone. WTF.
2. Where villagers place their houses (having a few options to place them would be really nice).
3. Re-color wallpaper & flooring. You can do this with furniture but not the matching wall & floor.
4. Hang villager's pictures on the walls and give them my picture too.
5. Have a catalog tab (but not for ordering) like you do for fish/bugs. So when you are in Nooklings/Able Sisters/Kicks and don't know if you have already had a particular item, you don't have to rush to the catalog machine in Nooklings to double check.
6. When you go and visit someone's town, I really wish you could go and visit their HHA Showcase. Some people get alot of streetpass houses while others get none.


----------



## candiedapples (Feb 13, 2015)

I'm pretty happy with most aspects of the game. I don't think there is much that is worthy of rage-quitting or anything like that. I don't mind not being able to micromanage every little thing. I think all the villagers are cool and definitely don't think ANY of them deserve to be HATED and despised, and seeing people devote so many threads about why they HATE a fictional character. I dislike seeing so many complaints about how such and such a character is overrated or how people who like certain villagers are being too mainstream.

But I also wish it was easier to change the skin tone, instead of pale being the default. It's so hard to get a tan and so much easier to go back to the light skin. I'm a brown girl in real life, and it would be nice to see myself represented in more games.

The other thing has more to do with some of the players of the game. I don't like it when people misuse the term OCD when describing their playing style. It trivializes the experience of real life people who actually have this condition. Some of them may not be taken seriously because of the casual misuse of the term by other people. Just because you like to have your houses and plants all in a row and symmetrical doesn't make you OCD. it just means that you like to have an orderly landscape in your video game.


----------



## Seth Lios (Feb 13, 2015)

One thing that really annoys me is villagers randomly planting flowers next to existing ones. I'm trying to grow specific hybrids, so it's a bit of a pain constantly having to move or get rid of the extra flowers.


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 13, 2015)

candiedapples said:


> The other thing has more to do with some of the players of the game. I don't like it when people misuse the term OCD when describing their playing style. It trivializes the experience of real life people who actually have this condition. Some of them may not be taken seriously because of the casual misuse of the term by other people. Just because you like to have your houses and plants all in a row and symmetrical doesn't make you OCD. it just means that you like to have an orderly landscape in your video game.



That's not a game pet peeve, for me, as much as an everyday pet peeve. People are always saying things like, "I'm so OCD about how my hair looks." No, you're not. I was diagnosed with anxiety, depression, and OCD. The things that I do out of compulsion are extreme. I'm _picky_ about things in my game, but I don't _have_ to do them and I don't think about them constantly.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 13, 2015)

1. I personally like Bob. Not because of the whole religion thing, but because I've liked him ever since Wild World for his interesting design (a purple cat with spots and narrow eyes). 

2. I agree, Jambette is very ugly. But the creators even stated so themselves that they purposely made "ugly" villagers so players would learn to not judge a book by its cover.

3. I've never seen non-time travelers ever act like they're so much better than time travelers. I've especially never heard of them not playing with time travelers for that reason. But if some truly have, then shame on those stuck up people, they don't deserve to play with those others anyway. I think you should be able to play the game however you want (since, y'know, it's YOUR game) without getting hated on for how you play.

4. I agree with you on that one. It's their, game, they bought it, so everyone else can get out of their business. If they wanna dupe, fine, I don't care. If they wanna hack, fine, I don't care. I just personally wouldn't do it myself.

5. I 100% agree with you. Though, I don't think it's anything worth getting offended over. Since the game was originally made in Japan, I'm pretty sure they base their human designs off of Japanese people since they all share the same skin color. But that's just my guess. 

And I think you've already turned this into a hate thread, hon... Dissing Bob and people who like him, dissing Jambette, and dissing time travelers... that's kinda hateful, just saying. As for my peeves:

1. Rocks.

2. Not being able to choose a map without resetting.

3. Not being able to choose where villagers place their houses.

4. Not being able to choose who gets to live in your town and who doesn't.

5. Not being able to color the train station and town hall like you want (yes I know you can renovate it, but it's original color will ALWAYS remain with it, and will also always show up that way on the inside).

6. Boring conversations. They were so amazing in Wild World... what happened?

7. Not being able to make constellations anymore. I absolutely adored that feature in Wild World and it's a shame they removed it.

8. I wish you'd get a camper everyday instead of some days.

9. How they label the tall birds as "ostriches". NONE of them are actual ostriches, I mean good grief.

10. How you can't change your house placement or anything else permanent.


----------



## Candy_Rose (Feb 13, 2015)

I don't time travel because I haven't played an animal crossing game without time traveling before, and I just wanted to experience it naturally.  

I don't judge or hate on time travelers for playing the game how they want to.   


Jambette is one of my FAVORITE normals!  Sure, she's not the prettiest villager ever, but she has always been the nicest to me.  

Oh and I have loved Bob even before I knew he was popular. :3


My personal AC pet peeves are:

1. Villagers who plot their houses in my perfect apples. Happened to me twice.  

2. Isabelle telling me my PWP is too close to something else, when there SHOULD be more than enough room.  

3. When people hate on others for how THEY choose to play THEIR game.  

4. (I totally brought this one on myself) giving a villager an lulzy immature catchphrase, then having it spread to ALL the villagers. It was funny the first time when it was just one or 2 villagers saying it, now that EVERYONE says it, it's not funny anymore. 

5. This one is minor, but it annoys me when villagers plant random flowers where I have them in a pattern.  Or when they plant red roses, where I can't tell if it's a hybrid red or a random one they planted.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 13, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Yes, it really would.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...









That's still purple.


----------



## saehanfox (Feb 13, 2015)

1) fruits not auto-stacking
2) some items not being re-orderable
3) having to cycle through 16 villagers to get someone back into town
4) not being able to plant shrubs in a ring
5) Isabel telling me I can't put this PWP here
6) loids popping up from the ground after it rains or snows
7) not being able to know exactly what your character will look like when you use Shampoodle


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 13, 2015)

(responding to the first post in the thread so god knows what could have happened in the last 15 pages, sorry if this post doesn't fit in with ongoing discussion)

The skin color thing has always bothered me. If Pokemon games can do it, ACNL, why can't you? :\

I didn't know there WAS a Bob fad, though. I thought everyone was more enamored with all the Tier 1 villagers than Bob, of all things. I've seen a couple people mention him here and there but I thought it was a forum in-joke that I haven't been clued in on yet since I'm not really "up" on all the happenings at the TBT forums / stuff that happened here in the past and whatnot.

Regarding time traveling, I hate having to do it myself, but sometimes it's necessary. As with all things, purists' feathers are easy to ruffle and it's kind of amusing-slash-sad-and-awkward to watch them get worked up over it, but I've never once seen anyone say they wouldn't play with anyone who time travels. That's extreme, imo. Has anyone seriously said that? Ever? I am... doubtful. Sounds like an exaggeration to me.

But the hacky thing. The duping and stuff. That, no, that's not cool. If you do it for your own game then whatever, but when you flood the market (online obviously) with all your duped crap, nobody knows how to price anything and it's seriously annoying for anyone who's trying to sell or buy or... participate in trade in general. If somebody were to show up and just spam everyone with all the top tier villagers, be mysteriously prolific with rare items, et cetera then everyone else would have to re-evaluate their own prices on things, and what they're willing to pay others. There's always some wiggle room and adjustments are made as time goes on but that's just it: it happens SLOWLY, AS TIME GOES ON, not all at once like a landslide.

So maybe my pet peeve is people who don't understand that. B)


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Feb 13, 2015)

I can't see what's inside the weather thing of the PWP.


----------



## lunathenia (Feb 14, 2015)

Luckypinch said:


> Ok. Well..I have been storing this anger up for awhile now...<_< and..here's what peeves me the most
> 
> 1. Oh my God...why is Bob "awesome"? He is just a purple cat. That's it. Nothing out of the box.
> 
> ...



*U've nailed it!!*

Too many cry babies whining/making fun of ppl who TT, hack, dupe, glitch, etc... 
Seriously? How old are you? Who cares? It's THEIR game, THEIR time, THEIR town/character, their choice, their, their, I can keep going... 

Ppl bought the game to hf in their own way, w/e that is.
(BTW I don't hack/glitch/dupe but I do TT a lot b/c I don't play for like 1-2 weeks and then play for 1 whole day)


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 14, 2015)

1. Villagers moving out on their own free will.
2. Unable to view my own friend code while connected to the island online.
3. Time consuming earning Public Work Projects.
4. The lack of storage space for patterns on each account.
5. Inability to move a villagers/house/other buildings after they have been set.
6. Being unable to demolish/remodel certain projects after they have been put down.
7. The island/activities for the online multiplayer are limited.
8. Being unable to control what visitors interact with in your town.
9. Villagers making you wait for house visits.

In spite of all these things I really love this game. Next to Pokemon Y it is probably my favorite 3DS game.


----------



## xxxmadison (Feb 14, 2015)

when villagers ask for things like furniture and u can't say no
like ur house looks fine


----------



## ACupOfTea (Feb 14, 2015)

1) ROCKS
2) Ugly villagers
3) Having to plot reset villagers
4) Missing the day a villager moves in and having them in a place you don't want them
5) DID I MENTION ROCKS?


----------



## MidnightCthulhu (Jun 25, 2015)

The skin color thing is probably what annoys me most. I mean, it's obviously a feature they could've added, so why didn't they? And the tanning feature just feels like a slap in the face because of this...
Also NO, TOMMY. I DON'T NEED YOU TO EXPLAIN WHAT WRAPPING PAPER IS. SHUT UP, PLEASE.


----------



## Lucaboo (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm not so sure about the skin colour thing, my friend has a darker skin colour in the game. Idk how she got it though


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Jun 25, 2015)

ACupOfTea said:


> 1) ROCKS
> 2) Ugly villagers
> 3) Having to plot reset villagers
> 4) Missing the day a villager moves in and having them in a place you don't want them
> 5) DID I MENTION ROCKS?



Rocks are so stupid! I have a great map in my second town but I have like 6 rocks all in spots that would be perfect for PWP's. And some are clustered together. Yes, money rock is ok, and ore rock, well that goes away after you break it but that should be it. Even if money rock wasn't everyday, I could live with that because it would just be the one. Please stop peppering town maps with rocks that have no purpose apart from to cause annoyance!


----------



## 2munchkin2 (Jun 25, 2015)

Lucaboo said:


> I'm not so sure about the skin colour thing, my friend has a darker skin colour in the game. Idk how she got it though



Tanning. That's all.
Skin colour is added in the new game though.


----------



## Mo6372 (Jun 25, 2015)

One of the biggest things that annoy me isn't part of the actual game, but it's the people. I hate it when they. Steal or disrespect the town, for example, you invite them to ur town to play and then they take all ur times on the floor, destroy ur hybirds by running all over the place and then shake ur trees.... And then they claim their innocent. Yes u can flip the switch, but sometimes u don't notice till it's too late :/


----------



## box3d (Jun 27, 2015)

PWPs should be attained by reaching specific goals. I shouldn't have to spend 1-4 hours a day using the diving trick to unlock a random PWP that I usually don't want.

The first PWPs you get should be housing plots. Or the animals should require the mayor's permission regarding where they want to place their house. Very least there should be a system that places houses in a pattern.

The game needs grass seed.

PWP placement changes, if you can place a house 2 squares away from a bridge you should be able to place the bridge there after demolishing.

Having to talk to Sable for ten consecutive days to use the QR machine. Should be ten days period. Same with Blathers and the museum shop.

Less restrictions as mayor, I mean Isabelle may as well be the mayor.

How the game in general is meant to be played a certain way based on how the developers thought people would play it.

I want to be an animal too..

I should be able to go pantless, like the other villagers. Joking.

Lots of other things but I still love the game.


----------



## The221Believer (Jun 27, 2015)

I miss Flea Market Day from Wild World. Just go into any villager's house and buy whatever furniture you don't want them to have--then it was fairly simple to give them stuff you wanted. It was a great event for making money in your own house, too. I liked having my own little shop! Re-Tail is much less practical even if it is always there. 

Agree with rocks, PWP placement, and villager house placement. I love you, Julian, but I wanted to build a bridge there (my fault, though, as I was too excited to see him again and forgot to do the reset-plot trick).


----------



## Espurr (Jun 27, 2015)

Having a high-tier villager in your camp when you don't have enough room.  Yesterday, I had Chief in my camp.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 27, 2015)

pwp placements


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 27, 2015)

I might think of more things that bother me about ACNL later and post them in another post; but here's what I can think of at the moment:

Storage items all connected--each wardrobe or dresser sharing storage space instead of having separate.
Public Works Projects' limitations to where it can be placed.
Furniture not having the same color choices as another one from a different set, or that many choices (I'd like a red cushion for the rococo set and brown border; or brown ranch table; or furniture with just a solid color option and not some pattern to customize it).
Dialogue gets repetitive because each villager from the same personality group says pretty much (if not exactly) the same exact thing.
How easy it is to get the villagers' furniture inside their house or to have it replaced -- like sending them presents; and how easily it becomes just a house full of mismatched furniture instead of each villager adjusting to the different furniture that's in the house and arranging them differently or something.


----------

